

Amazon Coins: Jeff Bezos's 2013 Stimulus Bill For Kindle Fire App Developers  - sangfroid
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/internet/amazon-coins-jeff-bezoss-2013-stimulus-bill-for-kindle-fire-developers

======
EA
Can Amazon somehow avoid taxes buy creating their own virtual coins?

